
Was Postmates breached? - omehelba
My wife&#x27;s account was breached and someone ordered food for ~$150 2 days ago. And my account was accessed from a random device few hours ago.
======
myworkhandle
Maybe just your account? Using the same password on multiple services? There
has been alot of database released online and all someone would have to do is
cross reference an email and they got your login.

~~~
omehelba
it's mine and my wifes. 1 day apart and we don't use same passwords. maybe
someone got access to something related to us then. I looked online and
couldn't find any news about a breach as well

